# How to have fewer arguments about money



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello All,
Here are a few tips to help limit financial arguments with your significant other.

1) Re-establish trust by following through on your promises. Trust is lost overtime and defaulting on numerous small promises add up. Don't fool yourself into believing that breaking small commitments wont matter. Breaking your promise to pick up something from the store, fix something around the house, feed the kids, talk about something later, mail of a letter, visit family, and other similar acts, usually leads to less trust. That lack of trust will always show up in financial matters.

2) Make sure your spouse believes that you care about their lifestyle dreams and ambitions. If your spouse doesn't trust you with his/her dreams, don't expect to agree on financial matters.

3) Don't allow your kids to distract you from the reality of your marriage. We often use our kids to hide our martial issues, but of course this only causes more problems. Remember, your kids are apart of your lifestyle dream; you are not a part of theirs. 

4) Know and accept your partners money personality. We spend too much time trying to change perceptions that were built up over 20 years. While some may change; most will not. Once you accept your partner for who they are, then you will be able to begin to bridge your differences. 

5) MOST IMPORTANT! Be honest with yourself. If you are bad with money; its okay. Nobody is truly an expert anyway. Humility leads to riches more often than it leads to poverty. 

I would add more, but I have work to do. In the meantime, check out this vid for more details about executing these tips. THIS IS NOT AN INFOMERCIAL. THERE ARE NO LINKS TO PRODUCTS OR MENTIONS OF SERVICES OR PRODUCTS FOR SALE. JUST MORE HELP. Enjoy!

How to stop fighting over money...Part 2 - YouTube


----------

